# Red and Black Stator Wire W\white connector



## chazjr3 (May 25, 2009)

I have a transplanted Briggs and Stratton engine that I recently put on an old snapper rear rider. It has two wires coming from the stator one red w/diode,one black. I know that this means that it has a dual circuit alternator(red wire-charging circuit, black wire- circuit for lights). How should I connect the red wire for charging my battery?Is it just ran directly to positive terminal on the battery, solenoid or some other way. Thanks for responding in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

chazjr3 said:


> I have a transplanted Briggs and Stratton engine that I recently put on an old snapper rear rider. It has two wires coming from the stator one red w/diode,one black. I know that this means that it has a dual circuit alternator(red wire-charging circuit, black wire- circuit for lights). How should I connect the red wire for charging my battery?Is it just ran directly to positive terminal on the battery, solenoid or some other way. Thanks for responding in advance.:thumbsup:


It can be run directly to the battery, or hot side of the starter solenoid. It can also be run through an ignition switch that has a terminal that is hot when switched to the on position.


----------

